# Sunbleached? Or is that his color?



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

When we first got Yoda, I thought he was solid black and just sunbleached on the sides (harsh sun here). Now, it dawned on me that this is his actual color. He has brown britches! Is this correct? If so, is this still considered solid black? I assume not?

Yoda


----------



## GingersMaMa (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't have an answer, :shrug: But I just have to comment on your GORGEOUS(sp?) Boy :drool:!!! Does he have Blue eyes ? He is something !!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

might be his color; hard to tell from that photo. 
he is cute with those bright eyes!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy... I kinda suspect copper deficiency... I had a doe that had rust color in the same area, I gave copper bolus, and now it's black there..


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

milk and honey said:


> He is a gorgeous boy... I kinda suspect copper deficiency... I had a doe that had rust color in the same area, I gave copper bolus, and now it's black there..


That is very interesting! Maybe that's the issue here. Where can I get copper bolus?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Does he have free choice minerals? He is very pretty with those bright blue eyes!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with probably being copper deficient. His coat also looks kinda rough. Does he have a fish tail going on? You can get copper boluses from www.jefferslivestock.com carries them...not sure where else...i've always gotten mine from there.


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

His coat is actually silky soft. I didn't notice any bald spots on his tail. But, he could still be deficient in copper, right?


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a doe who was black and now has chocolate "britches" like the handsome guy in the pics above. We are supposedly in a copper-rich area, so I assumed the pasture she's on would be providing enough, but now I'm wondering if she needs a supplement too.

On the Jeffers site they have a product called Capasure for cattle. Is this the product that can be used with goats? If so what would be the dosage for a ND, and how do you administer? Also, it's possible to go overboard, isn't it -- i.e., that too much copper can be toxic? How do I know how much is ok when the cattle product I'm looking at is for 150lbs or more? 

(Thanks for posting this question and your lovelyboy BoringGoat!)


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

love him-what a gorgeous little guy!!

yes, I also agree could be copper deficiency. I have not yet bolused but I have made sure the minerals I put on feed has a good amount of copper as well as a mineral block I provide for them. Also the feed we use has some copper too. 

I hope to bolus one day but I think I need to learn more about it. If you search copper bolus on this board you will get some EXCELLENT advice! :thumb:


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> I have a doe who was black and now has chocolate "britches" like the handsome guy in the pics above.


Hmmm. It really must be the copper issue, then, for both of ours. :chin:

Thanks everyone for the compliments! One of these days I want to get some better photos of him stacked.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> On the Jeffers site they have a product called Capasure for cattle. Is this the product that can be used with goats? If so what would be the dosage for a ND, and how do you administer? Also, it's possible to go overboard, isn't it -- i.e., that too much copper can be toxic? How do I know how much is ok when the cattle product I'm looking at is for 150lbs or more?


Yes too much Copper is toxic!!
The dose I use is 1 gram per 22lbs of goat. I weigh it out and then make my own capsules that i feed to the goat in its grain and watch that it swallows. 
I underdose cause I am scared of OD.
I use the Copasure made for cows sold by Jeffers but be sure to repack it since the caps are way too big for most goats.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Make sure you are offering them a loose goat mineral free choice. 
Some minerals are higher in Copper than others and some goats prefer the taste of some brands more than others.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you FreedomStar! 

Yes, my girls get loose minerals free choice: golden blend mixed with thorvin kelp and baking soda every day.

Where do I get a scale that measures grams?


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Ebay or walmart will have the scales.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks CluckyJay. I didn't realize it was an everyday kind of item


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Walmart has a really nice digital scale that runs around $25.00.....It weighs in grams, kilograms, ounces and pounds. I use mine for soap making and found it to be very accurate.

Yes...too much copper is toxic, opening up the CoPasure capsules and weighing out a 1 gm dose per 22lbs and putting the rods into a smaller empty gel cap is the most common way to use a copper bolus.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I recommend a scale that weighs in tenths of grams. I find one with that small of increments more accurate.


----------



## BoringGoat (Jul 27, 2011)

Yoda does, in fact, have a fish tail :angry: I didn't notice it at first and it's still hard to notice. However, I was able to watch him for a bit today and caught a glimpse of it. In fact, you can sort of see it in this photo.

So, I looked up Copasure and noticed there is no way to buy a small amount. Is it possible to buy just a few pills off of someone? I really only need 4 or 5 pills and that would last a while for my small herd.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd send you some pills, but I don't have any either. My herd I bought over a month ago also has many fish tails. So I bought loose minerals and they are eating it like candy. The copper in it is not less than 1750 PPM. I feed free choice. They don't have to eat it if they don't feel they need it. And likely they know how to regulate it on their own. 
The buck, a Cammana bred boy, used to have a deep golden color to his coat as seen on a web site when he was younger. But now he is a whitish color. Evidence of copper deficiency as well as the fish tails. Watch the new hair as it grows in and you may start seeing darker roots after he gets enough copper.


----------

